# Problem with 2001 Audi A6 2.7 instrument Panel -No longer reads out Miles per gallon data etc.



## 2001a6turbo (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello Fourtitude Members,
I have an 01 Audi A6 2.7 Turbo, and I have lost the functionality of the middle display unit that tell you the mileage per gallon/ miles till empty, ETC computer read out screen. Does anyone know how hard / expensive it is to gain the functionality back of this unit? Is it just a bulb/ or fuse?
Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Problem with 2001 Audi A6 2.7 instrument Panel -No longer reads out Mile ... (2001a6turbo)*

Hey 2001a6turbo
Is it complete off? There is a way to turn it off and on. I cannot remember off the top of my head how to do it. Have a look in your owners manual or let me know if you don't have one.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Problem with 2001 Audi A6 2.7 instrument Panel -No longer reads out Mile ... (Massboykie)*

There is a button on the underside of the wiper stalk that switches the display on and off. Stupid thing is that only the LCD is affected, not the light in the display.


----------



## 2001a6turbo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Problem with 2001 Audi A6 2.7 instrument Panel -No longer reads out Mile ... (PerL)*

HEY GUYS
THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP. I guess I may have pressed this button accidentally the other nite while i was driving. Now I must find out where it is .









Thanks again.


----------

